# Let's see your light bikes!



## DirtDad (May 12, 2002)

I will have to get updated pics of my tcr composite, which weighs in at 14.5 lbs. Lots of lighter bikes out there, I know!


----------



## useyourdagger (Mar 5, 2004)

*15.1 lb Merlin*

Pre-Litespeed Merlin Road frame, Look HSC3 carbon/carbon fork, American Classic Carbon tubulars, Tufo S3 Lites, King HS, Record/Chorus mix, Cinelli Integralter bars/stem, Speedplay pedals, Dean ti post, SLR saddle. 15 pounds 1 ounce. I know, I could lose another half a pound with a lighter bar/stem combo, but this one's super comfortable and hella cool.


----------



## Fast Freddy (Mar 4, 2004)

This is my first weight weenie road bike... and it's a heavy frame and fork to start off with... Large 2003 Giant TCR Aero framest. Frame fork and headset weighed in at 4.5 lbs before build up. So I know I can loose some weight there. Also the bike is 99% Ultegra with exception of DA cassette and a 105 bottom bracket. My next steps are a FSA Carbon Crank and hopefully a AC ISIS bottom bracket (or I'll get the Octalink version and a DA bottom bracket), a Deda seatpost, and new brake/shifter housing. 

Current set up is 17lbs 13 oz....... Not to bad to start - My only goal is to break the 16 lb barrier.

Later
FF


----------



## AllUpHill (Jan 1, 2002)

*Oclv*

Here's mine. 15.2 pounds (real weight, not added up in Excel from fantasy component weights) as pictured including cages, computer and pedals. 

Highlights include: Minoura dura-cage bottle cages, FSA Pro Team Issue cranks, THE stem, EC90 bars, Alien seatpost, 2003 Zipp 404 tubulars, Veloflex Servizio Corse tires, Bontrager titanium skewers. Size 58cm frame.


----------



## zero85ZEN (Oct 11, 2002)

*Light OCLV....*

Posted this last summer in the gallery. About 15.2 pounds. Could be lightened up but I'm on a grad student budget so nothing is going to change on it anytime soon.


----------



## morrisond (Apr 3, 2004)

Here is my excel sheet. It is not fantasy, I'm just patiently waiting.

I weigh 220 lbs. so I couldn't go super light, but I'm pretty happy with 13.2 including pedals. Bike should be finished in two weeks.

Weight

Storck Scenario 1.1 59	Frame with all stock screws and bolts	1272


Storck Stiletto	Fork - Carbon - Cut	306

Zero Gravity	Brakes	188
Campagnolo Record 10spd	04 Ultra Shifters	324
Storck Crank/FRM Rings and Silver Bolts	Cranks	450
Spada Scandium	BB	118
Campagnolo Record 10spd	04 Front Deraileur	69
Spada Cassette 11-25	110
Spada	Lockring	0
Campagnolo Record 10spd Short Cage	04 Rear Derailleir	184
Campy Hollow Pin	04 Ultra Record Chain	259
Deda Forza	31.8 120 mm	113
Storck	Ergo Carbon 31.8 44	220
Cinelli Solid Cork	Bar Tape	15
Storck Headset	68
Record	Cables	0
Nokon	Housing Brake and Shifters - Silver	100
Record	Seatpost 31.6mm 280mm - Cut	205
Speedneedle	Marathon	109
Continental Grand Prix Supersonic (K)	Tires 20mm	280
Continental Supersonic	Tubes	102
Spada	Carbon Aluminum Clinchers	1440
Aluminum/Carbon Bolts Screws	For Bottle Cages/FD/RD Cage	-40
Storck	Carbon Headset Cap and Spacers	-45
Schmolke	Carbon Bar Ends	-10
BTP	Carbon Ergo Clamps	-18
Pedals	Aerolite	62
Bottle Cages	BTP	30
Velox Cloth Rim Tape	Cloth	10
FRM	Skewers	74

Kg	5.995
Lbs	13.189


----------



## thedude65 (Apr 19, 2004)

let me know when you get that on a scale, id like to see it come out to 13.2


----------



## morrisond (Apr 3, 2004)

Actually did some last minute changes, I don't think it will be exactly this weight but at worst it shouldn't be off by more than 100-150 grams, so call it 13 lbs. which still ain't bad. All the weights are actual, I got most of them from weightweenies.starbike.com. I know the guys that provided the majority of the weights, and I trust them.

Here is my final build, half the stuff is in, just patiently waiting now.

Weight

Storck Scenario 1.1 59	Frame with all stock screws and bolts	1272


Storck Stiletto	Fork - Carbon - Cut	306

Zero Gravity	Brakes	188
Campagnolo Record 10spd	04 Ultra Shifters	324
Storck Crank/FRM Rings and Silver Bolts	Cranks/53/39 Chain Rings	450
Spada Scandium	BB ISIS	118
Campagnolo Record 10spd	04 Front Deraileur	69
Spada Cassette 11-25	100
Spada	Lockring	10
Campagnolo Record 10spd Short Cage	04 Rear Derailleir	184
Campy Hollow Pin	04 Ultra Record Chain	259
FSA	K-Force Stem	165
FSA	K-Wing Carbon Stem	280
Cinelli Solid Cork	Bar Tape	40
Storck Headset	68
Nokon	Housing & CablesBrake and Shifters - Silver	120
FSA	K-Force Light Seatpost 31.6mm 280mm - Cut	185
Tune	Speedneedle Marathon Seat	109
Tufo <160	Tires 20mm	320
Tufo Tire Tape	Tape& Sealant	60
Spada	Carbonio Aero Tubulars	1094
Aluminum/Titanium Bolts Screws	For Bottle Cages/FD/RD Cage	-30
Storck	Carbon Headset Cap and Spacers	-35
BTP	Carbon Ergo Clamps	-18
Pedals	Aerolite	62
Bottle Cages	Record	36
Velox Cloth Rim Tape	Cloth	0
FRM	Skewers	74

Kg	5.81
Lbs	12.782


----------



## rclements16 (May 3, 2004)

Frame: Orbea/Orca 54cm 
Fork: Zeus FCM Team 
Bottom Bracket: Integrated 7800 Dura Ace 
Cranks: 7800 Dura Ace 175mm 
Chainrings: 7800 Dura Ace Hollowtech II 39/53 
Pedals: 7800 Dura Ace 
Front Derailleur: 7800 Dura Ace 
Chain: 7800 Dura Ace 
Rear Derailleur: 7800 Dura Ace 
Cogset: 7800 Dura Ace 12/25 
Hubs: Bontrager XXX lite (Swiss) 
Skewers: Bontrager XXX lite (Titanium) 
Spokes: Bontrager Bladed 
Rims: Bontrager XXX lite 
Tires: Tufo Tubular
Brakes: 7800 Dura Ace 
Seatpost: Deda Black Stick 
Saddle: Selle San Marcos ASPide Carbon 
Headset: FSA 
Stem: Stella Azurra Vica Versa 90mm 
Handlebars: Deda Spectrum Carbon 
Shifters: 7800 Dura Ace 
Brake Levers: 7800 Dura Ace 
Bar Tape: Stella Azurra Black 
Extras: Carbon Bottle Holders with Titanium Bolts, and Mavic Win Tech Wireless Computer with Cadence and Euskaltel décor 

Weight: 6825 grams


----------



## fasteddie (Jun 20, 2003)

morrisond said:


> Here is my excel sheet. It is not fantasy, I'm just patiently waiting.
> 
> I weigh 220 lbs. so I couldn't go super light, but I'm pretty happy with 13.2 including pedals. Bike should be finished in two weeks.
> Lbs	13.189


I'm really curious...if this bike supposedly weighs 13.2 lbs, just what do you consider 
"super light"? This must be your first attempt at building a bike while watching the scale. The point about "excel spreadshee" is exactly what you've done. The sum of all the parts on paper will NOT equal the FINAL weight. It's all fantasy until it's put together. It's new math or something, it just never works out like that. No one in their right mind tries to build a 13lb bike for a 220lb rider. Those guys at weightweenies.com (or whatever it is) are itty-bitty guys. If you look in the mirror you will find that you are NOT

OK, next point. Let us know after a few 1k miles how your bike is holding together. Some of these bits would crumble under a T. Hamilton. Since you equal close to 2 Hamilton's I would be scared to death if I were you to ride this thing. 

Finally, this has to be a joke - right?


----------



## morrisond (Apr 3, 2004)

A lot of the guys at weenies aren't itty bitty guys. I've done a Ton of research on all these parts(about 200 emails) and I'm satisfied that it will hold up. Storck rates the Frame and Fork and cranks at up to 120 kilos(260lbs.) they are also TUV tested for strengh. The saddle comes from another German company - Tune who say no problem for my weight on the saddle, I've had the FSA Handlebars on my crossbike for a few weeks now it's very strong and doesn't flex, I'm actually going to put a Schmolke Carbon bar on the Storck, custom made for my weight and able to take Aero Extensions at only 175 grams gauranteed weight. I'll probably use a Deda Newton 26.0 stem with this(I've used the Newton 31.6 for thousands of Kilometers on my other bikes with no problems. Spada rates the crank and wheels at up to 240 lbs.. I think Keith Boontrager made the famous quote that bike parts are a compromise of three things and you can't have all three. Strength, light weight and cheap. The parts I'm using are strong, light weight but definitely not cheap. 

There is a guy in California I've been chatting with a lot and he is building a Scenario 0.9 (150 grams lighter) with a Stiletto light fork(40 grams lighter). He has a ton of experience with light weight parts and his bike should come in at about 11 lbs..

Do I think my bike will be exactly 12.78 lbs.(actually works out to 12.52 with the final parts I will be using), No, but I expect it to be within .25lbs. All the parts weights I'm using are actual not manufacturers Verified by independant sources). The only thing I have any concern about breaking is the BTP Carbon Ergo Clamps. I know I will wear things like the cassettes and chainrings out quickly, but I will only use those wheels on smooth country roads. I have some heavier clincher wheels for bad surfaces and around the city.

What parts on this bike would you be concerned about? I've talked to the manufacturers of all the parts who will have to replace them if they fail and they have no issue with my weight.


----------



## fasteddie (Jun 20, 2003)

You've certainly done your research so I hope you get correspondingly good ride. I think my personal experiences tainted my hopes for such things with us bigger guys. I never talked to any larger guys at "weight weenies" - the ones I did were in the range of 130-155 lbs. 

When I built my first serious light FS mtn bike I had all kinds of problems (at the time I was about 195-200lbs): broke teeth off the chainring, snapped ring bolts, the fork was so squirrely/noodling that it was downright scary at speed, light tubes popped at the drop of a hat, snapped a seat post, broke a pedal, saddle rails failed, spokes broke, etc. And, the parts I used were no where near as light as what you're talking about.

This experience really soured me on super light stuff. I originally built that bike to be reasonably light, but didn't use any super light parts. Later decided to take it down another notch. Spend all kinds of money for that crap, and then endured the risks and annoyances of those failures. After a while my confidence as a rider really suffered. I was a super smooth mtn rider too. I didn't feel these parts failed because of a careless or abusive riding style, over tightenging bolts, etc. The only difference I could tell between me and others that were having better luck was in our weight. I was at least 33% larger than the next heaviest "weeny" I rode with.

Anyway, please keep us posted. I'm really interested in how your bike comes out, and holds up.


----------



## gandini (Oct 14, 2002)

*Truism: the sum of the parts less than the total*

Fast Eddie made the point that the total weight of a light bike seems to always exceed the sum (from the Excel spreadsheet) of the individual parts. Most people advertize the smallest of the two figures. I call this the "weight weenie effect" named after the website that publishes individual component weights and has a few complete bikes on show.
Anyway, I submitted my bike 3 times to that site, got no response each time. I suppose it's because my bike's just not special enough. I can tell you it's the best riding bike I've had in 24 years of riding, and I smile every time I get on it to commute to work. It replaced a Merlin Extralite with DuraAce--a nice bike but nothing on this.










The complete weight is 6.28 Kg (repeated weight, different digital scales.) It's for real. That's about 13lbs 12oz. The secret component though is on the wheels--the Tufo tires are amazingly light and responsive. They sing in the early morning, no bull. Just like my Clements over 20 years ago. I thought myself crazy to return to tubulars, but with sealant, these tires have proven incredibly tough against goatheads (the bane of New Mexicans.) I'm selling my clinchers...
cheers,
phil gandini


----------



## morrisond (Apr 3, 2004)

Gandini, what Tufo Tires are you running? I haven't had a chance to try mine yet, Tufo Elite Jet<160, do run sealant all the time? What about Tufo Tape.

You can get pretty close with an excel sheet assuming you include all or most of the parts. With temporary parts and training wheels my excel spreadsheet said about 14.2 lbs and that's what the scale said! Here is a pick of the semi complete bike with heavy wheels, bars, stem, seatpost, screws, cables and bar end plugs. I'm replacing them with My Spada Carbonio Aero's 1094 grams, Custom Schmolke bars for my weight 175g, carbon bar plugs and carbon screws, Syntace F99 stem with Ti bolts - 99g, Tune seatpost cut - 175g, and Nokon Cables. This takes close to 2 lbs off the bike. I should have all the parts by this time next week.


----------



## morrisond (Apr 3, 2004)

Close up of the cranks


----------



## gandini (Oct 14, 2002)

*That's a cool, light bike!*

Morrisond: I am running the Tufo S3 Lites, weighing in at 215g actual, but then there's about 25g of sealant (and I've had to add some since I've actually had punctures and used some of the sealant as well as it dries in the tire.) The Tufo rim strips are very easy to use, and get lighter as time goes by, because the glue squeezes out as you ride! But you eventually have to replace them, about 6-9months so I was told. All in all, though, the Tufos are the best tire Ive ever ridden, especially with their ability to seal punctures--incomparable.
Your Stork is a very fancy bike--my Giant is quite pedestrian by comparison. I added 80g with the Cinelli bars, but couldn't resist the look and feel--very special, but heavy at 420g. My only compromise to weight was the AC alloy cluster--it's unbelievably light at 127g, but I will have to replace the 14/15/16 cogs within the year as I use them exclusively on my commute. The rest of the parts actually perform as well as any DuraAce or other part I've ever had on a bike, and this bike doesn't creak, or squeek, or flex, or anything...it just rides like the wind. Of course, for all those doubters, I still get blown away by guys on Huffys...duh, I'm 47, I have no pride and I don't give a shite.

cheers,
gandini


----------



## morrisond (Apr 3, 2004)

Gandini, I wanted to run the Cinelli's but they said they weren't strong enough for me and I wanted to run the ability to run Aerobars, so I ordered Scmolke Bars(175 g) and Aerobars(only about 225g including armrests!). Those are beautiful bars though.

I have no creaks yet, everything is holding up fine. I'm 34 and ride for myself, I enjoy the technical side as much as riding, although I'm going to try some TT's later this summer. The way I look at it is I might get passed but at least with this bike I may not get beat as bad as on a heavy bike, especially going up hill!


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 29, 2003)

*A few things to consider Mr morrisond...*

Actually some dude posted a question ~6 months ago along similar lines, I put the specs of my bike up and got hammered for it. :-(

Mine is a Kestrel 500EMS...I won't go into all the parts. Suffice it to say that it's UCI illegal, even with cinelli spinachi lights on board.

morrisond, what you don't realise (yet) is that when you put a whole bunch of lightweight parts from all over the world together, they often end up being very temperamental when they become a complete bike. _You'll see._








Some words of friendly advice: 
-at your weight, give the carbon clamps up, they don't look very strong.
-the telltale sign of "stupid light" is an alloy cassette. Why would you pay so much money on something that won't last more than a few thousand miles (if you're lucky)?
-do you realise that B-T-P cages don't work with any bottles other than those special tapered taxc ones? Even then, they didn't like half of my taxc bottles.









This is when you realise your obsession has gone to far: when your bike starts getting finicky over what bottles you can use. 

When you ride your dream bike you become so fussed that someone's gonna steal it... you'll never ride in the rain. You won't even ride if it looks overcast. And that's a shame.








You'll feel like a schmuck. You'll feel absolutely silly if someone asks what it costs. I doubt you'd even tell them. Unless you're the type to brag, in which case you're about to make a big mistake.
Remember: *your dreams can become your nightmares!!*.







I now do most of my riding on a bike ~1/4 the price of the kestrel. I just feel more at home on it. Being a Mrazek, it still gets looks, but I don't feel guilty riding it.







The levers & RD are centaur, alloy fork, and the only thing that is made of Ti are four leftover bottle scews. What can I say? I think I'm cured of this disease fellas!









Fast Eddie is right. You should listen to people that have been there.

BTW, rclements16 that is one DAMN nice frame & bike you got there! Never even seen/heard of it before.








Pity about spoiling it with those monster-metal DA cranks though







Seriously man, that's beautiful bike, without going overboard.









Now why can't we have smilies like these???


----------



## morrisond (Apr 3, 2004)

Synchronicity, I'm only using the alloy cassette on my special carbon tubs, which I probably will only put a thousand or two miles on per year, if it only lasts a year, so be it. I use the ambrosio's pictured on the bike for my everyday wheels with a full steel Centaur Cassette. You might be right with the BTP clamps. I'm using Record Bottle cages, which work great with standard bottles.

This is my nice day bike, I will not ride it in the rain, I have C-dale Cyclocross Disc for the rain and when it's crappy out. I live in Toronto and would fret about even a cheap road bike being stolen if it was unattended, there is no way I would ever leave this bike alone. I take it out of my basement go for a ride and put a back, plus it's fully insured. In terms of cost I actually consider it cheap compared to my previous obsessions of cars and snowmobiles. I used to modify my snowmobiles and one blow up used to cost me 25% of the total cost of this bike(and when modifying I used to break it a few times every winter). To each their own.


----------



## Synchronicity (Jul 29, 2003)

morrisond said:


> Synchronicity, I'm only using the alloy cassette on my special carbon tubs, which I probably will only put a thousand or two miles on per year, if it only lasts a year, so be it. I use the ambrosio's pictured on the bike for my everyday wheels with a full steel Centaur Cassette. You might be right with the BTP clamps. I'm using Record Bottle cages, which work great with standard bottles.
> 
> This is my nice day bike, I will not ride it in the rain, I have C-dale Cyclocross Disc for the rain and when it's crappy out. I live in Toronto and would fret about even a cheap road bike being stolen if it was unattended, there is no way I would ever leave this bike alone. I take it out of my basement go for a ride and put a back, plus it's fully insured. In terms of cost I actually consider it cheap compared to my previous obsessions of cars and snowmobiles. I used to modify my snowmobiles and one blow up used to cost me 25% of the total cost of this bike(and when modifying I used to break it a few times every winter). To each their own.


Actually, silly me... I didn't realise that was your bike pictured there until only yesterday. I come from a forum where you sometimes have to jump on the thread instantly to take part in the discussion before it's over. 

IMHO, I think the record cages are just too expensive. Having said that, the much cheaper B-T-P cages I bought weren't really made all that well. There were voids in them, and it's like they hadn't even been finished properly. The carbon fibre "strips" weren't even parallel. I expect better.









Nice to see you can afford to insure it... I think mine is covered under the house contents as my dad mentioned how much it cost to them... I'm not a fan of insurance. My insurance is simply a kryptonite anchor bolted to the wall and an armoured cable lock. This is more to reduce the tendancy for any would-be impulsive thief to simply take off with it, if ever my dad happened to leave the door open. 

Ahh well the money is certainly better spent on cycling gear than cars and snowmobiles... but if you wanna go fast, just buy a cheap sports motorcycle. It'll blow the doors off any car.


----------



## morrisond (Apr 3, 2004)

Actually got the Record Bottle cages out of Europe relatively cheap at about $110 Cdn($80 U.S.) still pricey but a lot better than the $160 my LBS wanted and they do look great.


----------



## liu02bhs (Dec 30, 2001)

*Obession ...*

Damn, dawg, y'all mofos are too obessed with weight. Y'all sound like a buncha skinny bulimic supermodels talking about losing more weight. I mean, if you butt weigh over 200 lbs, what difference does 1 or 2 lb make on a bike? Y'all must be some rich mofos too, cuz these bikes are friggin' ridiculously expensive. And *Synchronicity*, I can't believe you never heard of Orbea before. You must have not been watching the Giro lately. 

Aiite, personally, I think y'all lose more weight and get faster by riding more than sitting there pondering which component to get on your bike. All the fast bikers I know don't spent days looking for obscure parts from obscure manufacturers. Instead, they go out and do their thing. 

Back in the day, when steel was the only material available and bikes weigh way over 20 lbs, those guys still whooped up. I'd be damn happy if I can ride as fast as them on a modern anorexic bike. I'm not saying that lighter bike wouldn't help you, but a gain of 0.01% in performance isn't that big of a difference even if you are a pro. Truth is there are many aspect to consider such as aerodynamic. A bit more drag will just destroy the extra $5 G you spent to lose that 5 oz. I bet if you take a piss before you ride, you can lose up to 1 lb. 

But, *Morrisond* is right, every man his own. And I know that boy is gotta be rich too. You need to hook it up and share the wealth.


----------



## liu02bhs (Dec 30, 2001)

*flammer*

Before someone flame me, I'm gonna point out my own mistakes. When I say Giro, I mean the Vuelta. 

*note: grammar are not mistakes, cuz I don't give a flying fu*k about grammar. I'm an engr/1337 h4x0r/[]D[][}v[][]D, that's why I don't give a ~you know wut~ about grammar.


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 22, 2004)

My Cannondale "Black Lightning" Ltd Edition #25 of 300, Campagnolo Record Gruppo, Ergo Brain. I have not weighed this Bike being a CAAD7 Frame, Hollowgram Cranks, Full Campy Record including Campy Titanium Record Pedals, Record CF Seat Post, Ergo Brain estimated weight 15-16 LBS  









Cannondale Multisport 2000 (Time Trial/ Triathlon)
Components: CAAD4 FRAME, Shimano Dura Ace/ Ultegra Set, 650 Spinergy Carbon Fiber Wheels, 54/39 Front 11/21 Rear Racing Gears, 21 LBS.


----------



## CLTRD (May 3, 2004)

could just be that you're from TX..


----------



## gandini (Oct 14, 2002)

What is that black disk near the rear hub of the Canondale road bike? A spoke protector? Surely this is added weight that you could lose without compromising the ride.

cheers,


----------



## brizza (Jul 5, 2004)

I've got a Scott CR1 Team Issue
Full DA10, AC420 wheels. Weighs around 15lbs, would weigh less if I buy some keywin pedals, a lighter saddle and carbon seatpost.


----------



## faraway (May 4, 2004)

C40 - 14,88 bs / 6.75 Kg


----------

